# Safari n'enregistre plus certains de mes mots de passe



## zirko (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Depuis plusieurs jours, Safari n'enregistre plus mon identifiant et mot de passe pour le site netvibes alors qu'avec Firefox pas de soucis.

Sur les autres sites avec Safari tout fonctionne. Pour Netvibes la fenêtre Safari demandant "Voulez vous conserver le mot de passe" n'apparaît pas.

J'ai essayé de réinitialiser Safari sans succès, j'ai également rajouté mes identifiants dans le trousseau, mais c'est pareil ça ne fonctionne pas.

C'est très gênant, car il s'agit de ma page d'accueil.

Si vous avez des idées pour résoudre ce problème je suis preneur.

Merci


----------



## Manu9 (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un peu le même soucis avec Safari 5.1.2 sous Lion : d'une session à l'autre, il ne conserve pas mes identifiants alors que je coche à chaque fois l'option 'se souvenir de moi' (ou équivalent selon les sites).
Je rencontre ce problème sur tous les sites (tous les forums, dont celui de macgeneration, amazon, etc.) sauf... sur netvibes, qui, bizarrement, est le seul site à se souvenir de moi lorsque je reviens ! 
Ai-je raté quelque chose dans la configuration de mon navigateur ?

Merci à ceux qui pourraient nous aider...


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2012)

Peut être essayer de réparer le trousseau ? (par SOS Trousseau)


----------



## zirko (25 Janvier 2012)

Malheureusement j'ai testé mais sans succès.


----------



## jpultra (25 Janvier 2012)

Jai déjà eu le même problème sur certains sites «*normal*» et j'avais soumis le problème au forum sans succès.
Je ne connais pas la cause qui fait défaut, mais au bout d'un certain temps, la solution m'est apparue logiquement. Avec Safari, les mots de passe s'enregistrent en effet dans Trousseaux d'accès. Alors si Trousseaux d'accès n'intervient pas pour demander l'enregistrement du mot de passe, est-ce qu'on ne peut pas l'aider&#8201;?

*Eh bien, si justement, on peut forcer Trousseaux d'accès à enregistrer des mots de passe.*

Pour cela, tapez Trousseaux d'accès dans Spotlight et cliquez dessus.
Dans sa barre latérale, à gauche,  sélectionner session dans Trousseaux et Mots de passe dans Catégorie.
En bas, appuyez sur le petit + et remplissez la fenêtre qui apparaît.
Nom de l'élément de trousseau, mettez l'adresse du site.
Nom du compte, mettez le nom de l'utilisateur s'il y a lieu.
Et finalement votre mot de passe auquel vous pouvez avoir laide de la petite clé à droite qui va vous proposer des mots de passe&#8201;.
Ajouter et fermer Trousseaux d'accès.
Aller sur votre site et là Safari aura les champs remplis pour la connexion au site.
Ça marche chez moi sur plein de sites !
Bonne journée !


----------



## zirko (25 Janvier 2012)

Merci jpultra je vies de faire et effectivement le nom et mot de passe sont bien enregistrés car ils s'affichent dans  les champs, mais maintenant le site ne m'identifie plus automatiquement il me met toujours sur la page de connexion.

C'est étrange.


----------



## jpultra (26 Janvier 2012)

zirko a dit:


> Merci jpultra je vies de faire et effectivement le nom et mot de passe sont bien enregistrés car ils s'affichent dans  les champs, mais maintenant le site ne m'identifie plus automatiquement il me met toujours sur la page de connexion.



Excuse-moi, mais je ne saisis pas exactement ton commentaire.
Chez moi, quand je vais sur un site protégé (genre FAI), effectivement, je tombe sur la page d'accueil et je dois cliquer sur connexion, ensuite dans la nouvelle page qui s'ensuit les champs sont remplis et  je dois à nouveau cliquer sur connexion pour enfin accéder au contenu de mon compte protégé par un mot de passe.
J'ai donc 2 clics à faire. Est-ce normal, je n'en sais rien !
Le fait de cocher «*Se souvenir de moi*» ne semble pas avoir beaucoup d'effet !
Bien d'accord, avec Firefox, je nai pas de soucis, de toute manière c'est lui-même qui gère ses mots de passe !
personnellement, si j'utilise Safari, c'est tout simplement parce qu'il est intégré dans OS X.
J'adore le balayage de pages avec le Trackpad 

Toi, est-ce que tu es intervenu manuellement pour remplir les données dans Trousseaux d'accès ?


----------



## zirko (27 Janvier 2012)

Oui j'ai pu renseigner les données dans Trousseaux.

Le problème vient peut être du site internet Netvibes qui ne connecte plus automatiquement


----------



## Manu9 (28 Janvier 2012)

zirko, je ne pense pas que cela vienne de Netvibes qui est, chez moi, le seul site qui se souvienne de mon mot de passe : Netvibes est ma page d'accueil et lorsqu'elle s'ouvre, à chaque démarrage de Safari, je suis automatiquement connecté sur mon compte.

jpultra, pour tous les autres sites, mon Safari réagit de la même façon que le tien : il ne tient absolument pas compte des cases type 'se souvenir de moi' que les sites demandant une connexion proposent. Les champs sont effectivement pré-remplis (la plupart du temps), mais il faut me connecter manuellement...
Est-ce le fonctionnement normal de Safari sur OS X ? Bizarrement, les version Safari de mon iPad et iPhone mémorisent bien les infos de connexion (idem pour les navigateurs IE/Chrome/Firefox sur PC).


----------



## lesmuses (29 Janvier 2012)

bonjour à tous je viens d'essayer la recommandation de jpultra  de forcer " trousseaux d'accès " , effectivement cela fonctionne on à  cas s'identifier une fois lors de la première conection.

 Ensuite que l'on quitte définitivement ou non le site désiré la connexion à son identifiant est pris en compte.

voilà bien longtemps, depuis en faite le passage à OS X Lion que je rencontrais aussi le même problème. merci encore jpultra pour ton conseille


----------



## lol64 (29 Janvier 2012)

bonjour,

Il y a t il une solution ou je peux enregistrer directement mes mots de passe sans pour autant le faire manuellement. Que cela ce fasse automatiquement?

Si j ai oublie mes adresses visites, ou peut on les trouver a par historique bien sur?

Je souhaite surtout garder toute trace de mes mots de passe et adresses mails.

Merci pour vos reponses...


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2012)

lol64 a dit:


> Je souhaite surtout garder toute trace de mes mots de passe et adresses mails.


Le trousseau est là pour ça
Double clique sur un des items de la fenêtre du Trousseau et tu as une case à cocher "afficher le mot de passe"; il te sera alors demandé le mdp de ton trousseau.


----------



## lesmuses (29 Janvier 2012)

petite précision la méthode fonctionne, mais étonnamment il garde en mémoire qu'un certain temps ensuite je suis obligé à nouveau de renseigner mon mot de passe contrairement sur mon portable ou une fois mentionné je n'ai pas à nouveau à le faire .

je doit dire que le passage de OS X Lion sur mon macbook pro 2010 c'est mieux passé que sur mon Imac 2009

du faite je n'ai pas résolu entièrement le dysfonctionnement du Imac, petite précision mon trousseaux fonctionne d'en partie  

conclusion je pense continuer à utiliser firefox, qui lui à l'avantage de garder en mémoire les mots de passe


----------



## lol64 (30 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Super merci pour le conseil, je vais essayer de me perfectionner sur ce sujet... ( le trousseau )

Bonne journee


----------

